
By Losing Genes, Life Often Evolved More Complexity - bookofjoe
https://www.quantamagazine.org/by-losing-genes-life-often-evolved-more-complexity-20200901/
======
bookofjoe
>Gene gain and loss across the metazoan tree of life

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-019-1069-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-019-1069-x)

>Widespread patterns of gene loss in the evolution of the animal kingdom

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-020-1129-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-020-1129-2)

